# Bought a stack of wood.. poplar



## Mike1950

Bought a some wood- sort of a weird one. Board pictured is 23" wide and 2.5 thick. I would never have guessed it. gets delivered monday- Kathie is happy- we do not even have to get in truck to get it. She is getting spoiled-last Maple burl was delivered also.  I hope she does not read this . Going to be mean- will be in car most of the day- Headed to Bozeman Mt. Daughter is expecting- 12th grandchild.... Yikes- and oldest turns 40 friday...
so ya gotta guess. Probably check in at lunch Butte, Mt and the continental divide. Homestake pass is a very cool road, if you are ever this way...
I call it holographic wood... and no it is not laminated....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds

Could be Eucalyptus spp. Let's see the end grain (now, you KNEW I was going to ask!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Could be Eucalyptus spp. Let's see the end grain (now, you KNEW I was going to ask!)


not in car yet- No end grain shots yet- yer not even close. Yes I knew- then it is you need to sand it better.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> not in car yet- No end grain shots yet- yer not even close. Yes I knew- then it is you need to sand it better.....


Or, send me a couple of good sized planks if you want to avoid the end grain cleanup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Or, send me a couple of good sized planks if you want to avoid the end grain cleanup.


but I already know what it is....


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> but I already know what it is....


Nah, you just THINK you know what it is. Send me a couple of planks and I'll confirm it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Whatever it is it's dang purdy! Congratulations on the grand, drive safe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is a beautiful piece of lumber

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Don't know how you find this stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't know how you find this stuff


I will let you in on my secret................... It grows on trees...  but do not tell anyone else....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

No guess's means no tell.....................


----------



## The100road

Mike1950 said:


> No guess's means no tell.....................



WAG - Myrtle?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Don't know how you find this stuff



So he said "it grows on trees"... not moss, lichens, bark or burl... bet he meant, "grows in trees"...yeah, we'll go with that. Should narrow the guessing a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

The100road said:


> WAG - Myrtle?


N0, at least you guessed .


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> So he said "it grows on trees"... not moss, lichens, bark or burl... bet he meant, "grows in trees"...yeah, we'll go with that. Should narrow the guessing a bit.


Yep it is wood


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Eric's wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Eric's wood?


HEY ... I've already laid claim to it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You said a couple planks. I'll let you have that. I want the rest of the stack. Heck, I'm not greedy, I'll split the stack 3 ways. You, me and Mike. We won't leave him out since ihedid find it!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You said a couple planks. I'll let you have that. I want the rest of the stack. Heck, I'm not greedy, I'll split the stack 3 ways. You, me and Mike. We won't leave him out since ihedid find it!


Oh, all right. Couple planks for me, couple for Mike, rest for you. There. That's settled. Who's going to tell Mike?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Figured Maple?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Karl_TN said:


> Figured Maple?


No, maple doesn't get that mottled figure at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tony volunteered to tell Mike and said he'd do it for nothing. Greg is the trucker. He could pick up and deliver to us!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Sycamore?

Does the one who guesses correctly get some of the wood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

That sure is weird figure, looks like offset rows. 

Let’s play 20 questions. Is it a domestic (meaning CONUS) wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

trc65 said:


> Sycamore?


No. Like maple, sycamore doesn't get that mottled look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> That sure is weird figure, looks like offset rows.


It's just a standard block mottle.
http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_mottle.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> It's just a standard block mottle.


I’ve not seen that type figure before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve not seen that type figure before.


Not all that uncommon if you're around exotics much at all. Don't see it much, if at all, in domestics.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I don't recall EVER seeing it in a domestic (I'm not counting Eucalyptus as a domestic even thought it does grow in a couple of areas of the US).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Narra?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Narra?


Possible, but the color would be lighter than any narra I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Maverick

my best guess is

beautimous iwantimous

but probably cant affordamous

Just a guess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I thought it was Shedua, but figured he'll tell us sooner than later...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

I am not sure how correct the color is and sunlight does wonders to the true color- best guess is “Bastogne walnut”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> I thought it was Shedua, but figured he'll tell us sooner than later...


Seems REALLY light colored for shedua

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Just got to Bozeman, beautiful day, drive and company, my lovely wife. Elk deer and bald eagles. Damn antelope were hiding.
Nobody has guessed.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds

Arn213 said:


> I am not sure how correct the color is and sunlight does wonders to the true color- best guess is “Bastogne walnut”.


Possible, but unlikely and it would have to be all sapwood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Nobody has guessed.


Then I'll throw out anigre as a pure swag. I was sure it was eucalyptus. Looks EXACTLY like some mottled Eucalyptus grandis I've seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve not seen that type figure before.





phinds said:


> Not all that uncommon if you're around exotics much at all. Don't see it much, if at all, in domestics.
> 
> EDIT: Come to think of it, I don't recall EVER seeing it in a domestic (I'm not counting Eucalyptus as a domestic even thought it does grow in a couple of areas of the US).



Tom has good idea. Narrow down. 
Paul yet wrong.
It is a domestic, never is too much of blanket statement in wood world. Says the  and


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Paul yet wrong.


WHAT ??? I'm NEVER wrong. ... OK, almost never. ... Uh, would you believe not all that often?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Is it deciduous, i.e. a hardwood?


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Tom has good idea. Narrow down.


OK. How do you spell it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Does it grow in USDA hardiness zone 5 or lower?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

phinds said:


> WHAT ??? I'm NEVER wrong. ... OK, almost never. ... Uh, would you believe not all that often?



Yep, that's what I tell my wife also....so far she just shakes her head and gives me that "yea right" look.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> OK. How do you spell it?


I spell it in English...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> I spell it English...


I was hoping for the Latin name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> Does it grow in USDA hardiness zone 5 or lower?


This grew in Idaho


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> This grew in Idaho


It's a freeking POTATO ??? That IS all they grow in Idaho isn't it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

Can I call a friend? My imaginary friend told me it might be flame birch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> It's a freeking POTATO ??? That IS all they grow in Idaho isn't it?


A 23 inch wide spud.... no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Arn213 said:


> Can I call a friend? My imaginary friend told me it might be flame birch?


"flame" birch is just curly birch and not all that strong a curl at that (compared to maple and some others). This is a mottle, not a curl.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Glad you had a good trip Mike. Kathie must be a super woman if you're in the car that long and you don't want to strangle her at least once! Hope everything with the g-baby goes good, grandpa!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> This grew in Idaho


Is it native to Idaho? That is, it's not an exotic that also happens to grow in Idaho?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Again....

Is it deciduous, i.e. a hardwood (from potato land)?


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Is it native to Idaho? That is, it's not an exotic that also happens to grow in Idaho?


I do not know if native to idaho. I assume not. But it is a domestic wood. Not exotic..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arn213

phinds said:


> "flame" birch is just curly birch and not all that strong a curl at that (compared to maple and some others). This is a mottle, not a curl.


 I know, I know, Paul........I have all those woods in my disposal and have processed a great deal. Those guess were in desperation and I am concern whether the wood is truly that color. I would also have guessed Movingue because that mottled pattern occurs in that species- but, Mike hinted that is domestic. 

We are all guessing and having fun- so no need to correct me because you also coming up with “blanks”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Deciduous - yes


Tom Smart said:


> Again....
> 
> Is it deciduous, i.e. a hardwood (from potato land)?


----------



## phinds

Arn213 said:


> Those guess were in desperation and I am concern whether the wood is truly that color.


Me too, on both counts.


----------



## Mike1950

Not a hint. It is a domestic. It is a hardwood. It grows all over USA probably Canada. Trees do not need to follow any stinking rules. Think out of box.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds

But the box is my best thing ! I love the box.

Also, I'm flummoxed.


----------



## Mike1950

I assume color is close. It is wet for picture.


----------



## Arn213

Can I buy a vowel Mike?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

@Mr. Peet I have a question for you. What kind of domestic wood is light tan and takes a block mottle figure?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Arn213 said:


> Can I buy a vowel Mike?


You can buy an o

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> You can buy an o


Still don't see where I went wrong with potato. It has TWO of those.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213

Like an “O say, can you see.......”?


----------



## phinds

Arn213 said:


> Like an “O say, can you see.......”?


Yeah, wood names are rarely spelled with a zero.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

If you would have bought an "i", it may have had more than two


----------



## phinds

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> If you would have bought an "i", it may have had more than two


@Mr. Peet it may also have several "i"s in the name.


----------



## Tom Smart

Cottonwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213

You mean there is no “O” in cherry? It grows everywhere and even though the color match is wrong, I have seen cherry do that “step mottled”. I see cherry grain there and I am at my last strike and heading to the cherry bench soon


----------



## trc65

Black cottonwood?

Crap, Tom beat me to it while I was searching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

It is O as on.


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> Black cottonwood?
> 
> Crap, Tom beat me to it while I was searching.


No


----------



## Tom Smart

Some flavor of Oak that I’m not familiar with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Some flavor of Oak that I’m not familiar with?


No


----------



## Mike1950

You are not going to believe it when I tell you. It us a lowly wood. 
I am giving yall way too many hints. Has not even been a whole day and @phinds wants me to spell it..


----------



## Arn213

M A D R O N E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Olive (I really don’t think so but...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Arn213 said:


> M A D R O N E


No, does no grow in Idaho


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> You are not going to believe it when I tell you. It us a lowly wood.
> I am giving yall way too many hints. Has not even been a whole day and @phinds wants me to spell it..


Oh, I gave up on the wood earlier in the day. I'm just concentrating on making jokes now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Olive (I really don’t think so but...)


Nope, not in idaho


----------



## Maverick

pacific dogwood


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Oh, I gave up on the wood earlier in the day. I'm just concentrating on making jokes now.


Hey I am having fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Hey I am having fun.


Me too, but I DO wonder what the wood is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Or since he called it a lowly wood, maybe poplar

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Mike, you're in charge of the jokes for a while. I've got to go eat dinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

mine are otherwise known as WAG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

at this rate, we will hit 500 pages before anyone guesses it correctly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson

Anyone guessed myrtle yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Maverick said:


> Or since he called it a lowly wood, maybe poplar


We have a winner......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65

I cant even keep up with the posts while i was searching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

At least I had the genus correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> At least I had the genus correct


You were very close.


----------



## trc65

Mike1950 said:


> You were very close.


 So that means I just get a smaller sample than the winner?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m crying foul! I was misled by the capital O.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Poplar! Really? WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

trc65 said:


> So that means I just get a smaller sample than the winner?



Technically, you will get a bag of shavings from the sample cut block of the winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

whoo hooo.....what do it get, what do I get????? 

Probably a pat on the back and a job well done!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## trc65

I thought someone mentioned earlier that the top three all got samples. 12x12 for the winner, 8x8 for the first loser and a 6x6 for the second loser.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow! 5 pages already in one day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

Maverick said:


> my best guess is
> 
> beautimous iwantimous
> 
> but probably cant affordamous
> 
> Just a guess.


Takes more brains than Wile E himself

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Poplar, huh? Are you sure that's what it is? I know you know your stuff but that's just hard to believe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

That’s just freaking cool!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

@Mike1950 , I'd seriously like to get a sample-sized piece of that for the site and I suspect @Mr. Peet would like one as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

OH! Now you wanna be serious! Haha. That would definitely be a piece you need for a sample!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> @Mr. Peet I have a question for you. What kind of domestic wood is light tan and takes a block mottle figure?



Both Eastern cottowood and and Black cottonwood have been recorded to have block mottle, but I have not seen any. Did Mr. Mike say it is domestic?? Have not read any other posts yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

@Eric Rorabaugh I was thinking the same as you, Narra except for the coloring. I can't believe it's Poplar, that's something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

Mr. Peet said:


> Both Eastern cottowood and and Black cottonwood have been recorded to have block mottle, but I have not seen any. Did Mr. Mike say it is domestic?? Have not read any other posts yet...


 
Page 3 he commented it was domestic and along the line says it was a hardwood.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Arn213 said:


> Page 3 he commented it was domestic and along the line says it was a hardwood.



Thanks, just read through the thread, was out with the fire company and just getting in. So it is _*Liriodendron tulipifera*_. I would not have guessed, but can see the color and growth ring size being a match. That would be a gem of a reference sample.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I’m crying foul! I was misled by the capital O.



Hold on a minute, I will find my violin......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Poplar, huh? Are you sure that's what it is? I know you know your stuff but that's just hard to believe.


I do know for sure where harvested. None of the exotics mentioned grow in southern idaho. It can get below zero, eliminates a lot of trees. 
Comes from pretty reliable source. My thought is it could be cottonwood but huge number of poplar planted as wind breaks. I will send sample. You can decide
I will have it monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

So is it _Populus_ or _Liriodendren?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> So is it _Populus_ or _Liriodendren?_


It was sold to me as poplar. I have had some wild figured poplar, so until I know different......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

And to add, I bought it because it was unique and damn pretty. We will find out....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

And thanks all this was fun.... bed beckons.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow! 5 pages already in one day!



Marc, what’s the record for pages generated in a day? This was fun popping in here tonight and seeing 6 pages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Poplar? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nature Man said:


> Poplar? Chuck


Yeppers


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh I was thinking the same as you, Narra except for the coloring. I can't believe it's Poplar, that's something else.


No way is this even close to Nara.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Southern Idaho is a Desert. Sagebrush is the tallest tree they had 100 yrs ago. Modern irrigation created a bread basket. Snake river basin is very fertile. These trees grow very fast. Maybe partial cause of wild figure. 
Again thanks for the fun.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Gdurfey said:


> Marc, what’s the record for pages generated in a day? This was fun popping in here tonight and seeing 6 pages.



I think it would be one of the pen swaps or blank swaps. I'll check....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Could be ‘Mormon Poplar’ which is another name for cottonwood... I think Mike Mahoney used to label his cottonwood pieces as Mormon poplar because it sounds like it’s worth more than cottonwood. I don’t speak Latin, so I have no idea about scientific names.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> I will send sample. You can decide
> I will have it monday.


Don't forget to send me that sample. I'm still fascinated by this being poplar.

My belief now is that it is most likely "poplar" in the sense that it is Populus spp. --- either aspen or cottonwood, both of which have been known to have that figure, although I've never seen it that strong.

The good news is that with my new toy (the microscope) I can tell the difference since Populus spp. almost always has uniseriate rays whereas tulip poplar has mostly biseriate and triseriate rays. You can't see this at 10X but with my new toy it stands out like a charm.

Examples, all at the same high magnification (I didn't both to figure exactly what it is in these cropped pics but it's at least 200X)




 
So send me the sample and I'll tell you ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Don't forget to send me that sample. I'm still fascinated by this being poplar.
> 
> My belief now is that it is most likely "poplar" in the sense that it is Populus spp. --- either aspen or cottonwood, both of which have been known to have that figure, although I've never seen it that strong.
> 
> The good news is that with my new toy (the microscope) I can tell the difference since Populus spp. almost always has uniseriate rays whereas tulip poplar has mostly biseriate and triseriate rays. You can't see this at 10X but with my new toy it stands out like a charm.
> 
> Examples, all at the same high magnification (I didn't both to figure exactly what it is in these cropped pics but it's at least 200X)
> 
> 
> View attachment 183046
> So send me the sample and I'll tell you ...


I will. When I posted pic in other thread I thought, I need to send sample.
Poplar nor cottonwood are woods I have very much experience with. In hand I lean towards cottonwood. Figure is spectacular.


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> In hand I lean towards cottonwood. Figure is spectacular.


Vindicated!
(See post #70).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> Vindicated!
> (See post #70).


Not quite --- it could be aspen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Vindicated!
> (See post #70).


we will see- I sorta know the guy that cut it- he is knowledgeable about his areas trees. I have made a box and drawer carcasses out of poplar. the 2 were quite different. I have done nothing with cottonwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Not quite --- it could be aspen


aspen..... These boards are 23 wide no live edge. I do not think it is aspen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> Not quite --- it could be aspen


I’ll wait for the scientific evaluation, but still Vindicated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> aspen..... These boards are 23 wide no live edge. I do not think it is aspen.


Good point. I was thinking aspen because of the figure but you're right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Good point. I was thinking aspen because of the figure but you're right.


In the end we might have to vilify @Tom Smart Roast him or somethin...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> In the end we might have to vilify @Tom Smart Roast him or somethin...


Well if it DOES turn out to be poplar, you have my permission to smack him with a 2x4. Careful though. If you agree to that, then if it is cottenwood, he gets to smack you with a 2x4. All this is to be done via SKYPE of course --- social distancing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Feel free, I’ll take my prize in wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Well if it DOES turn out to be poplar, you have my permission to smack him with a 2x4. Careful though. If you agree to that, then if it is cottenwood, he gets to smack you with a 2x4. All this is to be done via SKYPE of course --- social distancing.


nah- this fall I am going to un-practice social distancing and go east. I will bring him a piece. He deserves one, I have gotten many laughs out of his squirrel posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> nah- this fall I am going to un-practice social distancing and go east. I will bring him a piece. He deserves one, I have gotten many laughs out of his squirrel posts.


Thank you sir! It’s still a war here with those tree rodents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Thank you sir! It’s still a war here with those tree rodents.


sorry - first thought that always comes to mind is Bill Murray and Caddy Shack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> sorry - first thought that always comes to mind is Bill Murray and Caddy Shack


Its worse than that, there's hundreds of em…...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Its worse than that, there's hundreds of em…...


I bought 3 filbert trees in early 90's 1 made it. thought for over 2 decades that it was a dud. Never any filberts. When I planted it we just had pine squirrels. but Gray Squirrels - non-native have chased them out. I built a metal storage building on that corner of property. 3 falls ago I was in there and wondered what the squirrels were dropping on it. The damn things were eating every filbert and dropping on building to taunt me.....


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> I bought 3 filbert trees in early 90's 1 made it. thought for over 2 decades that it was a dud. Never any filberts. When I planted it we just had pine squirrels. but Gray Squirrels - non-native have chased them out. I built a metal storage building on that corner of property. 3 falls ago I was in there and wondered what the squirrels were dropping on it. The damn things were eating every filbert and dropping on building to taunt me.....


Yeah, see, they are EVIL little creatures. 

'Bout 4 days ago I looked out the window and one was sitting on the tire of my truck. He's racoon food.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

His twin brother joined him yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

There's a satisfying thud when they hit the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

This one is just now movin towards the truck. Standby....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

If he makes it to the truck he will be like.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

He retreated to his hole in the walnut tree. But I'm patient.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

a little more research - and a few more opinions. I am going to go beyond WAG to say This is Populus nigra 'Italica- Black Poplar -Lombardy Poplar. will be sending sample to @phinds next week and some sawdust and chips to @Tom Smart for bedding for his beloved squirrels...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Turn those things into squirrel dumplings and gravy!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> a little more research - and a few more opinions. I am going to go beyond WAG to say This is Populus nigra 'Italica- Black Poplar -Lombardy Poplar. will be sending sample to @phinds next week and some sawdust and chips to @Tom Smart for bedding for his beloved squirrels...


I'll be damned. I did a Google search for curly Lombardy poplar and got a (supposed) hit from the Mandolin Cafe. I wouldn'a thunk it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> He retreated to his hole in the walnut tree. But I'm patient.


You just need a bigger gun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> I'll be damned. I did a Google search for curly Lombardy poplar and got a (supposed) hit from the Mandolin Cafe. I wouldn'a thunk it.



I won/ was given a piece of Figured Black poplar at first WB auction. I dug out what I had left after someone told me they had had a piece yrs ago. Googled this AM- found that same picture... Mine- the figure more defined and grain. but I have some 1" from same tree - almost quilt.


----------



## Maverick

Still waiting on my prize for picking up the clue and making such an awesome guess.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> a little more research - and a few more opinions. I am going to go beyond WAG to say This is Populus nigra 'Italica- Black Poplar -Lombardy Poplar. will be sending sample to @phinds next week and some sawdust and chips to @Tom Smart for bedding for his beloved squirrels...


To paraphrase a famous Mexican Bandito “Chips? I don’t need no chips!”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> You just need a bigger gun.


These big enough, Paul?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Turn those things into squirrel dumplings and gravy!!!!


I’m not being real carful with em. Too many pellets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Tom Smart said:


> These big enough, Paul?
> 
> View attachment 183173


Overkill. Won't be any meat left.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

phinds said:


> Overkill. Won't be any meat left.


Fine by me, I’d rather just see the little pink cloud floating away.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds

OK, nailed it. Got the box from Mike a few hours ago and took it right out to the garage. Only sanded to 400 grit (normally 1200) because I figured that would be enough to distinguish between Populus spp. (cottonwood and aspen) and Liriodendron tulipifera (poplar / yellow poplar / tulip poplar) as per post #124 and it was.

Three .03cm-square cross sections. On the left poplar, then the mystery wood (tiny bit vague because only 400 grit), then cottonwood. Clearly the mystery wood is Populus spp. Mike, as to whether it's Populus nigra or not, I couldn't say. I find the Populus spp. species to be indistinguishable at 10X (and even at 300X for that matter). I think you'd need the tree / bark / leaves to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> OK, nailed it. Got the box from Mike a few hours ago and took it right out to the garage. Only sanded to 400 grit (normally 1200) because I figured that would be enough to distinguish between Populus spp. (cottonwood and aspen) and Liriodendron tulipifera (poplar / yellow poplar / tulip poplar) as per post #124 and it was.
> 
> Three .03cm-square cross sections. On the left poplar, then the mystery wood (tiny bit vague because only 400 grit), then cottonwood. Clearly the mystery wood is Populus spp. Mike, as to whether it's Populus nigra or not, I couldn't say. I find the Populus spp. species to be indistinguishable at 10X (and even at 300X for that matter). I think you'd need the tree / bark / leaves to be sure.
> 
> View attachment 183658


Thank you sir. Hopefully big enough for sample for you.


----------



## DKMD

phinds said:


> OK, nailed it. Got the box from Mike a few hours ago and took it right out to the garage. Only sanded to 400 grit (normally 1200) because I figured that would be enough to distinguish between Populus spp. (cottonwood and aspen) and Liriodendron tulipifera (poplar / yellow poplar / tulip poplar) as per post #124 and it was.
> 
> Three .03cm-square cross sections. On the left poplar, then the mystery wood (tiny bit vague because only 400 grit), then cottonwood. Clearly the mystery wood is Populus spp. Mike, as to whether it's Populus nigra or not, I couldn't say. I find the Populus spp. species to be indistinguishable at 10X (and even at 300X for that matter). I think you'd need the tree / bark / leaves to be sure.
> 
> View attachment 183658




Once you zoom in and show the little blue thingies, even I can see the difference...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

DKMD said:


> Once you zoom in and show the little blue thingies, even I can see the difference...


you're vision is obviously way better than mine


----------



## Tom Smart

I’m sticking with cottonwood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Thank you sir. Hopefully big enough for sample for you.


Oh, yeah, thanks. I'll give the 8" x 4" one to Mark and I'll slice of a smaller sample for myself from the thicker, narrower one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> I’m sticking with cottonwood.


Impossible dreamer comes to mind...


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Impossible dreamer comes to mind...


The center one (your sample) and the one on the right (cottonwood) look the same, or at least closer to the same, to me. So, yeah, I’m sticking with cottonwood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Impossible dreamer comes to mind...



@phinds 

Mike, I want to thank you and Paul for including me in this fun thread and for allowing me to add a sample to my reference collection.

Mike, now that Paul has confirmed that it is a 'Populus' species would you ask your supplier which one it might be. 

Paul, the one post said Black cottonwood, _Populus trichocarpa_, a western US native. _P. nigra_ is a European species. There are several forms, but most do not attain large size (diameter) in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> 
> Mike, I want to thank you and Paul for including me in this fun thread and for allowing me to add a sample to my reference collection.
> 
> Mike, now that Paul has confirmed that it is a 'Populus' species would you ask your supplier which one it might be.
> 
> Paul, the one post said Black cottonwood, _Populus trichocarpa_, a western US native. _P. nigra_ is a European species. There are several forms, but most do not attain large size (diameter) in the US.





Lombardi is what I was told and assume. Used in windbreaks all over the PNW


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Lombardi is what I was told and assume. Used in windbreaks all over the PNW



Thank you Mike.

In the east, Lombardy poplar, _Populus nigra_, 'italica' grow 40-60' tall in 20-30 years, and rarely lives longer than 50 years. Most stems do not exceed 10-12" DBH before succumbing to disease. Saw logs are unheard of. That is for the more common male form. The female form is much wider in growth, less columnar. It does not seem as disease prone, but rarely ever is used in landscapes. The hybrid "poplar" is more common here and can reach 100' tall with 4' DBH. Of those seen milled, nothing special, just similar to eastern Cottonwood and Balsam popple.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Thank you Mike.
> 
> In the east, Lombardy poplar, _Populus nigra_, 'italica' grow 40-60' tall in 20-30 years, and rarely lives longer than 50 years. Most stems do not exceed 10-12" DBH before succumbing to disease. Saw logs are unheard of. That is for the more common male form. The female form is much wider in growth, less columnar. It does not seem as disease prone, but rarely ever is used in landscapes. The hybrid "poplar" is more common here and can reach 100' tall with 4' DBH. Of those seen milled, nothing special, just similar to eastern Cottonwood and Balsam popple.
> 
> Thanks again.


Might be the hybrid. No way for me to know. Next time I will take pics


----------



## phinds

Mark, the rings are about 5 rings/inch if that matters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Mark, the rings are about 5 rings/inch if that matters.


They grow fast
and a lot taller than 60'


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> They grow fast
> and a lot taller than 60'



Thanks Mike. I see some recorded to 100 feet, but they are not the 'italica' form. I also did see there are a few hybrids as well. We'll go with common European black poplar for now, as they get to 130 feet tall and a 6' DBH. The term "lombardy" is supposed to be limited to the 'italica' form, but being very "popular" is often used to call out the entire species.

Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> The center one (your sample) and the one on the right (cottonwood) look the same, or at least closer to the same, to me. So, yeah, I’m sticking with cottonwood.


pretty stubborn aren't you....


----------



## Tom Smart

Yes sir, I are.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> pretty stubborn aren't you....


Pot, meet kettle...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds

Did 1200 grit on the two pieces. Didn't need to for this thread but wanted them for my own records

previous, with mystery wood in the middle




new, one of each piece. Shows the difference between 400 grit and 1200 grit and why I go to 1200 most of the time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds
> Paul, the one post said Black cottonwood, _Populus trichocarpa_, a western US native. _P. nigra_ is a European species. There are several forms, but most do not attain large size (diameter) in the US.


@Mr. Peet I'm getting ready to add the pics to my site and I want to get it right. I cannot find any reference that shows _Populus trichocarpa _as Lombardy poplar, just P. alba, P. nigra, and the hybrid P. robusta. but I do agree that vendors are sloppy about names. I was going to go with P. nigra. I take it you think that would be wrong and it's not "Lombardy" at all but black cottonwood / _Populus trichocarpa_?

By the way, I have found it interesting that P. alba is "Lombardy poplar" in the aspen group of Populus and P. nigra is "Lombardy poplar" in the cottonwood group of Populus. P. robusta is "Lombardy poplar" as a hybrid of Populus nigra and Populus deltoides, both of which are in the cottonwood group.

Also, even at 300X I can't distinguish among P. alba and P. nigra and P. trichocarpa


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> @Mr. Peet I'm getting ready to add the pics to my site and I want to get it right. I cannot find any reference that shows _Populus trichocarpa _as Lombardy poplar, just P. alba, P. nigra, and the hybrid P. robusta. but I do agree that vendors are sloppy about names. I was going to go with P. nigra. I take it you think that would be wrong and it's not "Lombardy" at all but black cottonwood / _Populus trichocarpa_?
> 
> By the way, I have found it interesting that P. alba is "Lombardy poplar" in the aspen group of Populus and P. nigra is "Lombardy poplar" in the cottonwood group of Populus. P. robusta is "Lombardy poplar" as a hybrid of Populus nigra and Populus deltoides, both of which are in the cottonwood group.
> 
> Also, even at 300X I can't distinguish among P. alba and P. nigra and P. trichocarpa



Sorry for the slow response, I was saying no to Lombardy poplar, which is a variety of European Black Poplar, and yes to common European Black Poplar, _Populus nigra_.

See post #171 above.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry for the slow response, I was saying no to Lombardy poplar, which is a variety of European Black Poplar, and yes to common European Black Poplar, _Populus nigra_.
> 
> See post #171 above.


OK. Thanks. As I said (1) I was going with P. nigra and (2) in the US, rightly or wrongly, P. nigra both is sold as Lombardy poplar and also discussed as such on various forums, both woodworking and plant, so I think the purity of using "Lombardy Poplar" only for wood actually coming from Lombardy is long gone.


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> OK. Thanks. As I said (1) I was going with P. nigra and (2) in the US, rightly or wrongly, P. nigra both is sold as Lombardy poplar and also discussed as such on various forums, both woodworking and plant, so I think the purity of using "Lombardy Poplar" only for wood actually coming from Lombardy is long gone.



True, sure in a few years it will be sold as Brazilian poplar. Calling a wood by its actual name will soon be politically unacceptable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sorry Paul,

Just frustrated to see with the boom of internet how if a lie is repeated so much it becomes acceptable. Lombardy poplar is a variety of European Black poplar, var. _italica_, and any plant forum that portrays it differently is either uneducated or misleading the masses for a reason. I see it in plant nurseries often. Greed, making a sale. The old act as if you know, but with today's technology, getting it right should be easier, and it bothers me to think you would be on the bandwagon misinforming users on your site when you started the site to better inform.


----------



## phinds

Mr. Peet said:


> Sorry Paul,
> 
> Just frustrated to see with the boom of internet how if a lie is repeated so much it becomes acceptable. Lombardy poplar is a variety of European Black poplar, var. _italica_, and any plant forum that portrays it differently is either uneducated or misleading the masses for a reason. I see it in plant nurseries often. Greed, making a sale. The old act as if you know, but with today's technology, getting it right should be easier, and it bothers me to think you would be on the bandwagon misinforming users on your site when you started the site to better inform.


Yeah, between your last post and this one, I briefly did some more research and I completely agree w/ you and am going to change things on my site accordingly. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

@Mr. Peet one more question. I find that the technical term is "cultivar". That is, Lombardy poplar is, technically, Populus nigra cultivar Italica. My impression was that "var", which you use, meant "variety" but is that synonymous with cultivar or is it even more direct and the "var" is just a contraction of cultivar ?


----------



## Mr. Peet

phinds said:


> @Mr. Peet one more question. I find that the technical term is "cultivar". That is, Lombardy poplar is, technically, Populus nigra cultivar Italica. My impression was that "var", which you use, meant "variety" but is that synonymous with cultivar or is it even more direct and the "var" is just a contraction of cultivar ?



That was just my laziness, using var. to cover two with one stone. The use of var. more often does imply variety, versus cultivar. No, variety and cultivar are not synonymous, but sometimes with certain plants, just happen to be. There are hairs split and fine lines that should not be needed for your purpose. 'Italica' is a cultivar.

Cultivars often trace lineage back to a few individuals or a very small area like 100 square miles or something. A variety is more of a natural variation within a population found on a much larger scale. Over simplified, but hope it makes sense.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## phinds

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

